# Under dash insulation?



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi, new member needing help. I bought some insulation that's supposed to go under the dash of my '65 GTO. It's Ames part number A220. There was no insulation when I bought the car, so I'm not certain as to location. Can anyone shed some light?
Thanks!

Bigfoot1965


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

_THIS YELLOW FIBERGLASS INSULATION SOUND DEADENER GLUES DIRECTLY TO THE UPPER INSIDE FIREWALL BELOW THE TOP OF THE DASH. YELLOW SIDE OUT._


I see what you mean. not exactly specific are they?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Is your cabin stripped? If not then this is of no use to you. The factory junk went in way before interior dash components. 
Now if your in an active project with a clear cabin then consider new technology insulations, i.e. Peel & Stick type mats.
These are a far better choice IMO. 
JM2C 
Cheers.


----------



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks guys! It seems like a ridiculous question, but I just wanted to make sure. Yes, the interior is gutted & I just started putting the under dash area back together. I have the heater box back in & the front speaker as well. Want to work in an intelligent order so I don't make things any harder than they need to be. I'm 6'5" and 240 lbs, hence the "Bigfoot" nickname, & working on my back under the dash isn't my idea of a good time. LOL
Thanks again!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, the upper sound dampener (Yellow foam) was stuck up under the upper dash before anything else.









Then the Firewall pad would be installed before the heater box and other firewall penetrating pieces and related parts.


















If you're all ready installing the above-mentioned you might as well go with the peel and stick type insulation padding,
Rather than start over. Unless you are going for a full correct type build.
There are all types of kits being offered from many vendors with prices up and down the scale, 
so searching around to find something that fits your plan is what I would do.
Cheers.


----------

